# The Historical Sales Database links are crossed



## O2L (Sep 17, 2005)

The A-E states come up with no A-E states
I found CA in the F-M  followed immediately by Hawaii

It apparently needs a little TLC and adjustment


----------



## SLPAGE (Sep 17, 2005)

I just took over the section last week so I'm still learning how it's set up.  I have fixed that problem, although I see a couple others that need attention as well.

Thanks for catching it.


----------

